
Tim Cook Demands That the White House Defend Encryption - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/security-news-this-week-tim-cook-demands-that-the-white-house-support-encryption/
======
cmurf
This is the better link, rather than the aggregated stories link above.
[https://theintercept.com/2016/01/12/apples-tim-cook-
lashes-o...](https://theintercept.com/2016/01/12/apples-tim-cook-lashes-out-
at-white-house-officials-for-being-wishy-washy-on-encryption/)

It says in part: The White House should come out and say “no backdoors,” Cook
said.

Umm, OK. But what about no frontdoors, i.e. mandatory key escrow?

------
jgalt212
In my eyes, Tim Cook has no credibility or rights to speak on civic matters
until AAPL stops dodging taxes.

~~~
huxley
If I'm not mistaken your handle jgalt212 is a reference to John Galt from Ayn
Rand's Atlas Shrugged.

If Apple hatred is so strong that it makes Objectivists consider the
obligation to pay taxes to be of crucial importance beyond a CEO's right to
run their corporation as they see fit ... wow

~~~
jgalt212
Please don't be so literal, Aldous

------
cmurf
OK good, but is he also demanding China defend encryption? U.K.? If not, why
not?

~~~
kiiski
He's American, right? Why would he demand that other nations do something
before his own?

~~~
cmurf
Because his own country hasn't made either backdoors or key escrow mandatory
by law. China has.

------
coned88
This is such a silly thing. Who really believes Cook. While Apple denied it,
they gave access to their systems to the government. It was in Snowdens
documents.

